# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمک برای برنامه ریزی کنکور تجربی 96

## alioperasd

سلام به همگی راستیتش من ترم 4 مهندسی برق دانشگاه شیرازم قصد دارم واسه پزشکی بخونم 
امسال (کنکور 95) تجربی هم دادم و فقط براش سه روز خوندم گفتم خدا کریمه یه چیزی میشه و درصدام هم اینا شد 
ریاضی 70
فیزیک 60
شیمی 30
ادبیات 24
زبان 28
زیست و زمین و دینی و عربی هم صفر
والا با این درصدا برای سه روز خوندن هم از نظر خودم خوب دادم و 12000 منطقه 1 و 40000 کشوری شدم
حالا یکمی به خودم امیدوار شدم میخام درست بخونم ومشکلم داخل برنامه و ساعت مطالعه هست
منابع
ادبیات 5کتاب نشر الگو و یکمی جامع گاج
عربی:جامع کنکور گاج میکرو
زبان :جامع کنکور گاج
دینی :جامع گاج
ریاضی کلا خوبه یه نگاه میکنم به منبع زیاد لازم ندارم
شیمی :همه ی کتابای مبتکران بازرگانی البته چاپ 93 هست
زیست :میخام از نشر الگو استفاده کنم به نظرتون کتاب خوبی هست واسه من که زیستم صفر صفر هست
فیزیک:گاج نقره ای


من زیستم در حد صفر هست روزی دارم 12 صحفه میخونم تا بفهمم چی هست بعد میخام که زیست 1و 2 تموم شد شروع به عمیق خوندنش و تست زدن هم از روی کتاب نشر الگو(اگه منبع بهتری هست ممنون میشم معرفی کنین)
الان داخل یه ماه باقیمانده فقط دارم زیست میخونم و اینها
روزی یه درس از لغت نامه زبان کتابچه گاج
خوندن کلمات اخر کتاب عربی
یادگیری یک ارایه البته برای هر روزی
خوندن لغت دو درس ادبیات
کمی هم تاریخ ادبیات و زبان فارسی

به نظرتون این برنامه واسه شهریورم خوبه 
فعلا هم برای شهریور برنامه ریختم اخه هنوز انتخاب واحد واسه داشگاه نکردم هنوز نمیدونم باید واسه مهر چیجور برنامه بریزم 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Dayi javad

خوش ب حال شما که دیگ مشکلی برای فیزیک و ریاضی ندارین !

----------


## alioperasd

> خوش ب حال شما که دیگ مشکلی برای فیزیک و ریاضی ندارین !


چه خوش به حال بابا از اون طرف دارم زجر میکشم زیست میخونم

----------


## raha..

بجای خوندن لغات عربی اول برید سراغ قواعد...
برای زیست اول کتاب هارا بطور کامل بخونین بعد مطالب را خودتون ترکیب کنید و سعی کنید نهایت از فروردین تست بزنین...
دینی بهتره کتاب را بخونین + پیام آیات
بعد اینکه الان با توجه به اینکه انقدر با کنکور فاصله داریم بهتره 70% زمانتون را به اختصاصی و 330% باقی مونده را به عمومی برسین..

----------


## alioperasd

> بجای خوندن لغات عربی اول برید سراغ قواعد...
> برای زیست اول کتاب هارا بطور کامل بخونین بعد مطالب را خودتون ترکیب کنید و سعی کنید نهایت از فروردین تست بزنین...
> دینی بهتره کتاب را بخونین + پیام آیات
> بعد اینکه الان با توجه به اینکه انقدر با کنکور فاصله داریم بهتره 70% زمانتون را به اختصاصی و 330% باقی مونده را به عمومی برسین..


از فروردین تست زدن دیر نیست?

----------


## alioperasd

> بجای خوندن لغات عربی اول برید سراغ قواعد...
> برای زیست اول کتاب هارا بطور کامل بخونین بعد مطالب را خودتون ترکیب کنید و سعی کنید نهایت از فروردین تست بزنین...
> دینی بهتره کتاب را بخونین + پیام آیات
> بعد اینکه الان با توجه به اینکه انقدر با کنکور فاصله داریم بهتره 70% زمانتون را به اختصاصی و 330% باقی مونده را به عمومی برسین..


از فروردین تست زدن دیر نیست?

----------


## alioperasd

> بجای خوندن لغات عربی اول برید سراغ قواعد...
> برای زیست اول کتاب هارا بطور کامل بخونین بعد مطالب را خودتون ترکیب کنید و سعی کنید نهایت از فروردین تست بزنین...
> دینی بهتره کتاب را بخونین + پیام آیات
> بعد اینکه الان با توجه به اینکه انقدر با کنکور فاصله داریم بهتره 70% زمانتون را به اختصاصی و 330% باقی مونده را به عمومی برسین..


از فروردین تست زدن دیر نیست?

----------


## GUST

> سلام به همگی راستیتش من ترم 4 مهندسی برق دانشگاه شیرازم قصد دارم واسه پزشکی بخونم 
> امسال (کنکور 95) تجربی هم دادم و فقط براش سه روز خوندم گفتم خدا کریمه یه چیزی میشه و درصدام هم اینا شد 
> ریاضی 70
> فیزیک 60
> شیمی 30
> ادبیات 24
> زبان 28
> زیست و زمین و دینی و عربی هم صفر
> والا با این درصدا برای سه روز خوندن هم از نظر خودم خوب دادم و 12000 منطقه 1 و 40000 کشوری شدم
> ...


چرا بک دادین از دانشگاه شیراز به کنکور؟

----------


## alioperasd

> چرا بک دادین از دانشگاه شیراز به کنکور؟


هنوز انصراف ندادم والا خودتون میدونین که بازار کار مهندسی رو 
بهترین دانشگاهای ایران هم درس بخونین چه فایده داره اخرشم باید بیکاری بشین یه گوشه

----------


## amureza

سلام سربازی چی دوست  گرامی ؟

----------


## Hellish

شما ریاضی فیزیک ک هیچ مشکلی نداری

شیمیتم خوب باشه ایشالله

زیست رو هر روز بخون در حد پنج ساعت

زبان و عربی رو عالی بخون

ادبیات و دینی متوسط هم بخونی تست کنکور بزنی نتیجه میده چون ادبیات ک ما ذاتا خوبیم دین و زندگی هم ک قرانه و دین خودمون اونم راحته برامون فهمش

زمین...ینی خاهش میکنم ازت

نذارش کنار

درسته توی زیر گروه یک ضریب صفره

اما رتبه کل رو جا به جا میکنه

بخونش..حتمن ...حتی شده دو تا سوالشو جواب بدی

----------


## Hellish

زیست نشر الگو خوبه میتونی دی وی دی کرامت و اینا رو هم استفاده کنی ولی باید خط به خط بخونی تحلیل کنی

شیمی رو هم چاپ جدید بگیر کنارش موج ازمون نشر الگو رو هم کار کن

زبان مبتکران شاب اناری یا شبقره ک جفتش خوبه

عربی جامع خیلی سبز تالیف غزال موسوی عالیه

بقیه منابعت خوبن

----------

